# November 2009 Member Monthly Giveaway



## Jim (Nov 1, 2009)

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

Contest Starts Today and ends on Nov 7, 2009 8PM Eastern time.

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in October 2009 your eligible.*

Pick a number between 1 and 500 and reply here with it.
Closest number chosen by the HAT program wins.

This months prizes is a pack of JDBaits MudBugs in Bubbas Dirty Watermelon Color.







*Acarbone624 is the winner!*


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 1, 2009)

317.


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 1, 2009)

212.......


----------



## ACarbone624 (Nov 1, 2009)

*126*


----------



## Jwengerd (Nov 1, 2009)

427 [-o<


----------



## crazymanme2 (Nov 1, 2009)

454 will work


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Nov 1, 2009)

327 8)


----------



## CarlF (Nov 1, 2009)

57


----------



## gunny146 (Nov 1, 2009)

gotta go with the badge number, 
146


----------



## countryboy210 (Nov 1, 2009)

210 For Me.


----------



## Zum (Nov 1, 2009)

#6 please


----------



## jigster60 (Nov 1, 2009)

27...sounds like a winner too me...TY Jiggy


----------



## willfishforfood (Nov 1, 2009)

276


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Nov 2, 2009)

177


----------



## G3_Guy (Nov 2, 2009)

289


----------



## Bubba (Nov 2, 2009)

378


----------



## russ010 (Nov 2, 2009)

169


----------



## wasilvers (Nov 2, 2009)

100 - AND NOT A DOLLAR MORE!


----------



## crazymanme2 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey Bubba 454 is already taken


----------



## Bubba (Nov 2, 2009)

crazymanme2 said:


> Hey Bubba 454 is already taken



My Bad...  

Fixed! :beer:


----------



## hamar507 (Nov 2, 2009)

97


----------



## cyberflexx (Nov 3, 2009)

80


----------



## honers (Nov 3, 2009)

stickin wit the..... 413 .....


----------



## danmyersmn (Nov 3, 2009)

265


----------



## FishingBuds (Nov 3, 2009)

350


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Nov 3, 2009)

440


----------



## Hanr3 (Nov 5, 2009)

103


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Nov 5, 2009)

69


----------



## fish devil (Nov 5, 2009)

:twisted: 333


----------



## SFBigDog (Nov 5, 2009)

3 5 7 Please


----------



## Andy (Nov 5, 2009)

221 Thanks for the chance. :beer:


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Nov 6, 2009)

*12*


----------



## poolie (Nov 6, 2009)

wow, almost let this slide by.
I'll take 199


----------



## captclay (Nov 7, 2009)

384


----------



## 1436delta (Nov 7, 2009)

14 is it


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Nov 8, 2009)

did I win yet?


----------



## Jim (Nov 8, 2009)

*Acarbone624 is the winner!*

Congrats man!


----------



## SFBigDog (Nov 8, 2009)

ACarbone624 said:


> *126*



Congradulations !!!! :lol:


----------



## G3_Guy (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats ACarbone! =D>


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats man...


----------



## ACarbone624 (Nov 8, 2009)

WoooHoooo!!!! :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:

Thanks Jim! You are the man! :mrgreen:


----------

